# Will the new 330 HP package be available with Steptronic?



## GerryL (Jan 1, 2003)

I know many here will groan but I need a sedan with automatic to supplement my other cars which are stick and have pretty much settled on a 330i. Would like to have the shorter rear drive ratio and the interior upgrades from the new package. Can you tell me if the performance package will be available with the auto or is it 6 speed only? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

If it is, it'll be another oxymoron just like the few thousand E36 M3s that had a slushbox.

HIGH PERFORMANCE <> Slushbox


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

All we really have to go on is the press release and the news item that Jon posted, but I see this as a very narrowly-focused model. Probably 6-speed only. We should know more soon.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

6-speed manual gearbox only...


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon,

Any talk about this engine ending up in the Coupe? It strikes me as strange that they would only upgrade the sedan. And, yes, I know the M3 is a coupe, but that's a BIG jump ($10K+).

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MikeW said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Any talk about this engine ending up in the Coupe? It strikes me as strange that they would only upgrade the sedan. And, yes, I know the M3 is a coupe, but that's a BIG jump ($10K+).
> 
> ...


No official talk, but frankly, they are going to have to...

Infiniti sales are cutting into BMW's pockets.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I agree. As long as it is not absurdly expensive, I will get a coupe with the perf pkg if they offer it. There is a G35 coupe outside my window and it does look pretty cool. 

Jon-

I know it's early to ask, but do you think that one could order leather to replace the alcantara/cloth combo, or will it be a take-it-or-leave-it type offering? (Fiancee's preference).

Thanks


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

If anyone buys a 330HP and dumps their (front) seats off somewhere, please let me know so I could drive by and pick them up.  

Damn, I really wish I'd tried to get the alcantara/cloth when I ordered mine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Kaz said:


> *If anyone buys a 330HP and dumps their (front) seats off somewhere, please let me know so I could drive by and pick them up.
> 
> Damn, I really wish I'd tried to get the alcantara/cloth when I ordered mine. *


Ditto. I'll try to shoehorn them into my E36.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

If only I could get a sedan with SMG...


----------



## BlOOe46 (Dec 25, 2002)

u can

theres a guy on e46fanatics.com who does SMG retrofits to e46 steptronics


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

BlOOe46 said:


> *u can
> 
> theres a guy on e46fanatics.com who does SMG retrofits to e46 steptronics *


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *     *


:lmao:

Poor Vince. It's not his fault!

(Paddle shift retrofit. Not SMG retrofit!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Plaz said:


> *:lmao:
> 
> Poor Vince. It's not his fault!
> 
> (Paddle shift retrofit. Not SMG retrofit!) *


Worse. THIS GUY (who we can all assume is a bigger enthusiast than 98% of the general population - ignorance and all) has no idea that there is any difference between a paddle-shifted slushbox and SMG.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

TD said:


> *Worse. THIS GUY (who we can all assume is a bigger enthusiast than 98% of the general population - ignorance and all) has no idea that there is any difference between a paddle-shifted slushbox and SMG. *


I assume he's a guy with a computer and an interest in BMWs. Anything more than that is conjecture on my part.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> *I assume he's a guy with a computer and an interest in BMWs. Anything more than that is conjecture on my part. *


Even that does not refute my point. A typical kid with an interest in a given make of car should be able to recite specs better than almost everyone.

I am more addressing this misconception that SMG is just Steptronic with paddles. And if someone who is obviously interested enough to post in an online BMW forum has no idea that there is a HUGE fundamental difference, how can BMW expect the typical ignorant American buyer to have a clue.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *I assume he's a guy with a computer and an interest in BMWs. Anything more than that is conjecture on my part. *


That makes him more of an enthusiast than 98% of the population.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

TD said:


> *Even that does not refute my point. A typical kid with an interest in a given make of car should be able to recite specs better than almost everyone.
> 
> I am more addressing this misconception that SMG is just Steptronic with paddles. And if someone who is obviously interested enough to post in an online BMW forum has no idea that there is a HUGE fundamental difference, how can BMW expect the typical ignorant American buyer to have a clue. *


I'm not sure that BMW (or any other manufacturer) even cares whether the buyer has a clue. Buyers seem to be walking down a checklist: 6 speeds - check, 18" wheels - check, nnn HP - check, various lux options - check, etc. I think it's a function of style over substance.


----------

